# Hey TCoD, your favourite Pokemon is Wooloo



## Eifie (May 17, 2020)

Whats yours?


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 17, 2020)

I love wooloo too!


----------



## Mawile (May 17, 2020)

There's pokemon besides Wooloo?


----------



## Novae (May 17, 2020)




----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 17, 2020)

Mawile said:


> There's pokemon besides Wooloo?


There are, but they're... a different thing.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 17, 2020)

Wooloo is a weird way to spell Scyther


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 17, 2020)

Ten bucks  Nothing but i'll still appreciate if someone draws scyther with a wooloo face/wooloo with a scyther face.


----------



## mewtini (May 17, 2020)

wooloo is the only pokémon, all other “pokémon” are just digimon


----------



## Eifie (May 18, 2020)

mewtini said:


> wooloo is the only pokémon, all other “pokémon” are just digimon


"just" digimon? "_just_" digimon?!


----------



## rari_teh (May 18, 2020)

I liek Squirtles said:


> Wooloo is a weird way to spell Scyther


Just wait until the squirtles find out about this…


----------



## Bluwiikoon (May 18, 2020)

My favourite Pokemon is Wooloo! [citation needed]


----------



## haneko (May 18, 2020)

I like Wooloo, too! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOt for Wooloo!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 18, 2020)

Wooloo is also definitely my favorite pokémon of all the pokémon. I'm positive.


----------



## sanderidge (May 18, 2020)

Spoiler: large image of the only pokemon


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 18, 2020)

sanderidge said:


> Spoiler: large image of the only pokemon


New desktop background.


----------



## Zoroark (May 24, 2020)

I find myself alarmingly unconvinced.


----------



## kyeugh (May 24, 2020)

Wooloo said:


> I find myself alarmingly convinced.


----------



## Zori (May 24, 2020)

Wooloo said:


> Wooloo said:
> 
> 
> > I find myself unalarmingly convinced.


----------



## Ys_ (Jun 30, 2020)

Oki xD as I was saying, my favorite Pokémon are Wooloonair and Cloysnom
(Dragonair and Cloyster but Woloo and Snom are cute too :P)


----------



## Eifie (Jun 30, 2020)

Aha! Another recruit! Let us rejoice, my friends, and welcome her into the Cult of Wooloo with open arms!


----------



## Eifie (Nov 28, 2020)

;_;


----------



## Novae (Nov 28, 2020)

wooloooooooo


----------

